# Pasar de 120v 60hz a 5v 1 hz



## newton79 (Jun 10, 2011)

hola a todos, como tarea el profesor me encargo un circuito que se conecte a 120v a 60hz y mediante la disminucion de voltaje, amplificadores y contadores a la salida entregue 5v con 1hz, no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo y espero que me puedan ayudar soy algo nuevo en esto asi que les agradeceria mucho que me expliquen con manzanitas XD . . . muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Te voy a dar algunas pautas e ideas para hacerlo:
bueno, seria necesario primero reducir el voltaje, lo puedes hacer con un transformador, luego seria bueno que conviertas la sinusoidal en cuadrada, y  para disminuir la frecuencia puedes usar esos contadores, date cuenta que si metes esta onda cuadrada en el CLK, por ejemplo en un contador de 4 bits en la salida en el bit menos significativo vas a tener una frecuencia igual de 60 Hz, en la siguiente vas a tener 30Hz, en la otra 15 hz y en el bit mas significativo vas a tener 7.5 Hz...


----------



## newton79 (Jun 10, 2011)

Si entendi lo de reducir el voltaje con el transformador en proteus seria un transformador con inductancia primaria de 20H y secundaria de .0348H, entraria un voltaje de 120v y saldrian 5v, a continuacion se pasa al amplificador operacional 741 pero lo que pasa es que no se muy bien cual seria la conexion para que me de una señal cuadrada de 5 volts esta es en la parte que pido su ayuda y si me pudieran dar un ejemplo o una imagen se los agradeceria mucho, despues de eso se pondria en serie con un voltaje D.C. para subir la señal y que de un voltaje pulsante,de ahi se pasa a los contadores para pasar a 1 hz, eso si lo comprendo bien.
Para una idea mas clara lo que quiero hacer es conectar un enchufe a la toma de 120v 60 hz y esa señal utilizarla como clk para un reloj con contadores la señal tendria que ser de 5v y 1hz.
Espero su ayuda amigos y gracias por las ideas johncaro12,son muy buenas.
Les dejo fotos de lo que llevo para que me digan si estoy bien.

DA una señal de 5 volts aunque no se aprecie bien, ahora como le hago para que esta señal pueda entrar a un clock de un contador decadal o binario?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola.

Mira esto:



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## newton79 (Jun 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias elaficionado ya lo hice y si funciona, solo tengo una duda, los contadores, segun lo que vi los contadores  dividen la frecuencia  de ckl entre 2, entonces tu lo pasas por estos contadores y al final la frecuencia no deberia ser 3.75 Hz?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola.

Lo que hice fue que por el transistor salga 60Hz a 5V. Ya que sólo tomo la media onda positiva.
De la salida del transistor (60Hz) pongo un divisor por 10 (obtengo 6Hz). y otro divisor por 6, de donde obtengo 1Hz. Creo que es lo que deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## newton79 (Jun 11, 2011)

OOOO ahora si te entendi, muchas gracias ya lo estoy haciendo en proteus y parce que esta vez si saldra.


----------



## percival82 (Sep 22, 2011)

gracias, elaficionado. el diodo 1 (d1) imagino que es un zener de 5.1 voltios
y el transformador bota 12 volt que el 7805 reduce a 5v, sacame de dudas y errores

tengo un plano pero no me gusta complicarme con compuertas, creo que esta mejor el de elaficionado


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola.

En el circuito del mensaje #4, D1 es un diodo común, tiene la finalidad de proteger al transistor, específicamente a la B-E del voltaje negatico del transformador. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## percival82 (Sep 23, 2011)

ahh entonces un in4004 0 4007 me sirve
gracias viejo


----------



## percival82 (Oct 2, 2011)

tengo un problema, del primer contador me salen 6 hz pero el siguiente le conecto 5v y se pone en corto, mido el pin 5 y me sale masa, hice todas las conexiones bien y el integrado esta bien, ya lo reemplaze y sigue igual, 
espero su ayuda, ya tengo el reloj hecho, solo me falta eso


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola.

El circuito tiene un error en el dibujo, aquí está corregido.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julkian (Oct 2, 2011)

Gente, existe el CI MC14566B. Es un generador de base de tiempo industrial diseñado para obtener una frecuencia de 1Hz en base a una de 50 o 60Hz según como se configura el pin 11. El CI mismo posee un "estilizador" de la onda de entrada por lo que pueden ingresarle (la frecuencia de 50 o 60Hz) directamente con la señal de un rectificador de media onda.
Revísenlo, capaz les resuelve el problema. Les dejo el datasheet.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/208/501418_DS.pdf


----------



## el ingeniero (Jun 1, 2014)

Gracias el aficionado tu circuito me sirvió de mucho, pero al conectarlo me da el pulso mas rápido e intenté quitandole la R1 que va al colector y me dá el pulso a 1 hz; gracias, saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 2, 2014)

Hola.

R1 es importante ya que protege el transistor.
Cambia el transistor debe estar malogrado o mal conectado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BELLIDO (Oct 24, 2016)

Una pregunta el transformador cuanto tiene de salida de voltaje?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2016)

Podés ser mas claro ? Que transformador ?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 24, 2016)

Hola.

El transformador es 7Vca a 9Vca.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BELLIDO (Oct 29, 2016)

una consulta la salida del transformador puede ir con compuertas? mi profe le coloco un 4001 y luego un divisor


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 29, 2016)

Hola.

El 7805 sirve para polarizar los TTL 7490.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

